# Earthworms Gta/toronto..surrounding Area



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Anybody in the Toronto and surrounding area mind telling me where they dig up or get there earthworms from? I don't trust my neigbourhood because people spray there lawns with chems out here in Mississauga.

I was thinking about buying from a bait shop or something but I don't know if they use chems or hormones..anyway any insight is appreciated

thanks.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

down south in the 48 continuous we get them at either a bait shop or local walmart. hope that helps. bait shop worms are just fine.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

AS fan said:


> down south in the 48 continuous we get them at either a bait shop or local walmart. hope that helps. bait shop worms are just fine.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok thanks for the information. That sure makes life easier! Do they usually sell a minimum quantity by weight or whatever? Also if I get more than I need, should I freeze them or something?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Rugged Child said:


> Ok thanks for the information. That sure makes life easier! Do they usually sell a minimum quantity by weight or whatever? Also if I get more than I need, should I freeze them or something?
> 
> Thanks again guys!


you can dig them up in any area that the govt dont spray pesticides, like a creek or natural park, I get mine from my organic garden

you dont freeze them, only feed live, I keep mine in a small plastic container full of soil and compost from the garden, in the basement


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Found a few sites that sell worm composting kits...thinking that I can make one and use it as a worm factory







...I may just give this a try in the spring (http://www.cathyscomposters.com/) ..I'll keep you posted


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Just grab night crawlers from bait store, until nice weather comes around. You can keep them in the box in fridge for a couple weeks with no problems, only add a bit of water every couple days as they tend to dry out a bit. I pay like $4 for 2 dozen.
The compost worms are smaller than them and prob not worth it.


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, if I have left overs from fishing, I put them in the fridge in there little styraphoam containers. I have had them live over a year that way.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

What is the nutritional value of earthworms?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> What is the nutritional value of earthworms?


I think worms are like 90% protien and think they have a lot of beta-carotene which is good for color


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> What is the nutritional value of earthworms?


I think worms are like 90% protien and think they have a lot of beta-carotene which is good for color
[/quote]

According to this site (http://www.songbirdgarden.com/store/scripts/prodview.asp?idProduct=4889) that supplies red wiggler type earthworms:

"Our Red Wigglers are tested for nutritional value to assist the customer in providing a diverse and healthy diet. The nutritional make up of a Red Wiggler is approximately 84.8% moisture, 10.5% protein, 2% fat, .7% ash and 2.0% other."

I would imagine Nightcrawlers to not be that far off


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Then again...there environment that worms are reared in and different species may have different nutritional value...http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/270/1512/249.full.pdf

When I posted my first response above I thought it said that the protein content was 84.4%. When I looked at it again I realized that it was moisture...I'm not so sure that their analysis is universal to all earthworms.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

my wife has a compost pile in the back and she comes up with some big azz worms


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Rugged Child said:


> When I posted my first response above I thought it said that the protein content was 84.4%. When I looked at it again I realized that it was moisture...I'm not so sure that their analysis is universal to all earthworms.


hummm... 84,4% of moisture.... and only 10% of protein...
Is it good or not ?

I feed earthworn on reguler basis since 7 years lol


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Blackdude said:


> When I posted my first response above I thought it said that the protein content was 84.4%. When I looked at it again I realized that it was moisture...I'm not so sure that their analysis is universal to all earthworms.


hummm... 84,4% of moisture.... and only 10% of protein...
Is it good or not ?

I feed earthworn on reguler basis since 7 years lol
[/quote]

this is an old post but earthworms are an excellent source of protien. From what I have found anywhere from 50-60%, which is higher than most foods. Also you seem to have excellent growt on your rhom based on your posts. My only concern is introducing parasites so i've decided to go with an earthworm pellet instead.

Thanks


----------

